# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Δημόσια Διαβούλευση σχετικά με την παροχή υπηρεσιών VoIP

## dti

*Πηγή: ΕΕΤΤ

Πρόλογος*
Το παρόν Κείμενο Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης έχει ετοιμαστεί από την Εθνική
Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) και αφορά σε θέματα που
άπτονται της εφαρμογής της τεχνολογίας VoIP.
Η ΕΕΤΤ προσκαλεί τους ενδιαφερόμενους φορείς να παρουσιάσουν τα
σχόλια και τις απόψεις τους σχετικά με την παροχή υπηρεσιών VoIP στην ελληνική
αγορά. Συγκεκριμένα η παρούσα διαβούλευση συντάχθηκε λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις
διατάξεις του Νόμου 3431/2006 (ΦΕΚ 13/Α/2006) «Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών
και άλλες διατάξεις» (εφ’ εξής ο Νόμος).
Οι απαντήσεις πρέπει να υποβληθούν επωνύμως, στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, σε
έντυπη και ηλεκτρονική μορφή όχι αργότερα από τις 19 Ιουνίου 2006 και ώρα 16:30.
Τυχόν ανώνυμες απαντήσεις δεν θα ληφθούν υπόψη.
Οι απαντήσεις πρέπει να φέρουν την ένδειξη:
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΔΙΑΒΟΥΛΕΥΣΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ:
ΤΟ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ VOIP
Οι απαντήσεις πρέπει να υποβάλλονται στην ακόλουθη διεύθυνση:
ΕΕΤΤ
Λ. Κηφισίας 60,
15125 Μαρούσι
Αττική
Διεύθυνση Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου : [email protected].
Κατά τη διάρκεια της Διαβούλευσης είναι δυνατό να παρέχονται από την ΕΕΤΤ
απαντήσεις σε διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις των ενδιαφερομένων, οι οποίες πρέπει να
υποβάλλονται επώνυμα, μόνο μέσω του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου στη διεύθυνση:
[email protected].
Το παρόν κείμενο δεν δεσμεύει την ΕΕΤΤ ως προς το περιεχόμενο της ρύθμισης που
θα επακολουθήσει.
.........................
.........................

*3. Μοντέλα Υπηρεσιών VoIP*
Υπάρχουν πολλά είδη υπηρεσιών που βασίζονται στην τεχνολογία VoIP και
κατά καιρούς έχουν προταθεί διάφορες κατηγοριοποιήσεις. Η ΕΕΤΤ διακρίνει δύο
γενικά μοντέλα υπηρεσιών ανάλογα με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά τους αν και
εμπορικά ο διαχωρισμός δεν είναι τόσο σαφής, αφού έχουν εμφανιστεί υπηρεσίες
που συνδυάζουν χαρακτηριστικά και από τις δύο κατηγορίες. Ο παρακάτω
διαχωρισμός σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να θεωρηθεί δεσμευτικός για τους
παρόχους στην περιγραφή της υπηρεσίας που θα παρέχουν στον καταναλωτή. Τα
δύο μοντέλα υπηρεσιών είναι:
- *Unmanaged VoIP service* - σε αυτή την κατηγορία έχουμε παροχή ενός
προϊόντος ή υπηρεσίας χωρίς όμως εξασφάλιση ποιότητας. Ο πάροχος
δηλαδή δίνει στον χρήστη το εργαλείο για να πραγματοποιήσει κλήσεις VoIP,
αλλά δεν διαθέτει τη δυνατότητα να εξασφαλίσει την ποιότητα της κλήσης από
άκρο σε άκρο (end-to-end) και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις δεν δίνει τη
δυνατότητα κλήσεων προς ή από το PSTN. Στην unmanaged τηλεφωνία VoIP
επιτρέπεται η νομαδικότητα, δηλαδή η δυνατότητα του χρήστη να συνδέεται
από οποιοδήποτε σημείο πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο και να πραγματοποιεί και
να δέχεται κλήσεις, *είτε βρίσκεται σε ενσύρματο είτε σε ασύρματο δίκτυο*. Η
κατηγορία αυτή ονομάζεται και Voice over Internet – VoI, αφού η κλήση
δρομολογείται μέσω του Διαδικτύου.
- *Managed VoIP service* - σε αυτή τη κατηγορία έχουμε παροχή υπηρεσίας με
την εξασφάλιση, στο βαθμό που αυτό είναι δυνατό, της ποιότητας των
κλήσεων. Ο πάροχος δίνει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό στον χρήστη ανάλογα
με τη μορφή που θα έχει η υπηρεσία και επιπλέον του παρέχει τη δυνατότητα
κλήσεων προς και από το PSTN, όπως επίσης και υπηρεσίες που συνήθως
διαθέτει κανείς όταν χρησιμοποιεί μια παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνική σύνδεση,
όπως αναγνώριση αριθμού κλήσης, προσωπικός τηλεφωνητής, αναμονή και
εκτροπή κλήσεων. Για κλήσεις προς άλλα δίκτυα ο πάροχος αναλαμβάνει τη
σύνδεση του καλούμενου με το κατάλληλο gateway και πληρώνει τα τέλη
τερματισμού στο δίκτυο του άλλου παρόχου.
Τα δύο μοντέλα υπηρεσιών περιγράφονται πιο αναλυτικά στις παρακάτω
παραγράφους.

----------


## dti

Ανοίγει ο δρόμος για επίσημη διασύνδεση με το PSTN δίκτυο (χωρίς βέβαια την παροχή καμίας εμπορικής υπηρεσίας) μέσω awmn ή μου φαίνεται;  ::

----------


## dti

Τελικά στείλαμε κάποιο κείμενο σχετικά με το σχέδιο αριθμοδότησης των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων;

----------


## alg0

Eλπίζω οτι από αυτή τη συζήτηση να δημιουργηθεί ένα κείμενο που να συζητηθεί με την ΕΕΤΤ

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22761

----------

